

Show HN: Current – The missing Facebook app for Mac - appden
http://currentformac.com

======
mdeeks
Looks great but do you have a demo? I really want to try this before buying
it. I used MenuTab in the past and I found that it was pretty buggy after I
installed and used it for a while. I'd like to try your app before I buy.

Also what is your privacy policy? When I installed Little Snitch I found that
MenuTab was making all sorts of calls to ad sites. Do you do any of the same?

~~~
appden
I'm sorry, but I don't have a demo available at this time. I tried to include
a lot screenshots to demonstrate its functionality. If you buy it and don't
like it, I'll be happy to issue a refund!

The only data Current transmits is device analytics (OS, CPU, RAM, etc) to
DevMate, crash reports to Hockey, and error reports to Rollbar. All other
requests made by the app will be generated by the Facebook website or any
other website you visit from within the app.

Hope that helps!

~~~
louisharwood
If you want to offer a demo/trial to potential users maybe checkout Paddle:
[https://www.paddle.com/sell](https://www.paddle.com/sell)

Full Disclosure: I'm a dev there

------
chacham15
This looks really great. It has one critical flaw though: Facebook has
depricated their chat api[1]. I.e. in a few more months this product wont work
at all.

[1][https://developers.facebook.com/docs/chat/](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/chat/)

~~~
appden
Thanks for the compliment! Don't worry, it doesn't use the Chat API at all. It
uses the JavaScript from the Facebook page to power all of the chat
functionality.

~~~
rounak
So is this an unofficial API?

------
aliser
Great article about the app on Cult of Mac:
[http://www.cultofmac.com/301755/current-for-
mac/](http://www.cultofmac.com/301755/current-for-mac/)

------
zirco
Oh shit, nice. Are there obvious reasons why facebook hasn't made one?

~~~
dewey
There are no ads

~~~
AriX
Not true, Current is an entire Facebook client (not just chat) and it does not
hide ads.

------
aliser
Current… where have you been all my life?

